# A Middleweight Reminder



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2011)

I've noticed a bunch of posts in here lately about bikes with 26 x 1 3/8" wheels, and straight tube frames. These are technically considered lightweights, light only when compared to big ballooners! Anyone looking for info on these would be better off posting in the lightweight section. Not trying to stir up trouble, just continuing to educate and help Cabe'rs find out what they want to know.


----------



## ericbaker (May 23, 2011)

Its funny, (not that i disagree, but...) I always go to the lightweight section looking for fancy lugged Italian machines and mostly just come up with sports tourer 3 speeds.

I think we should make the vintage MTN section that no one seems to care about into the vintage road/track section. Its hardly fair to lump roadsters and racers in the same category.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 24, 2011)

ericbaker said:


> Its funny, (not that i disagree, but...) I always go to the lightweight section looking for fancy lugged Italian machines and mostly just come up with sports tourer 3 speeds.
> 
> I think we should make the vintage MTN section that no one seems to care about into the vintage road/track section. Its hardly fair to lump roadsters and racers in the same category.




Yes, true, though would one include pseudo-road bikes like Schwinn Varsitys, or separate American lw's, or Raliegh/English tourists...


----------

